# Prepineer vs other online courses



## piita10 (Sep 22, 2015)

hello all,

is it prepineer a good online review in comparison to lets say testmaster review or the other online courses, i would like to take a review course but they area kinda expensive, prepineer is one of the cheapest ones but i would like to make sure that it is in fact a good program.

TIA


----------



## sshill (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi Tia,

I recently went through the Prepineer course and passed the FE exam. I really liked it way better than going through the PPI and Kaplan books. Prepineer helped me stay focused and stay on track with my study schedule. What I liked most about the course was the forums and calculator workshops which help you learn to solve problems easier and quicker, which these other courses don't offer. The program has tons of practice problems that resembled those on the actual exam. I would definitely recommend it!

- Scott


----------



## jmooney5115 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello. I passed my EE FE just last month thanks to Prepineer. I started studying March with just the Kaplan book; I do not recommend that book.

I looked into doing the ppi2pass course and almost pulled the trigger until I found Prepineer on this board. You can learn math, engineering econ, and probability for free.

I recommend Prepineer as there is a great community and great resources. There's a 30 day trial I think.

Good luck to you.


----------



## lador (Oct 12, 2015)

jmooney5115 said:


> Hello. I passed my EE FE just last month thanks to Prepineer. I started studying March with just the Kaplan book; I do not recommend that book.
> 
> I looked into doing the ppi2pass course and almost pulled the trigger until I found Prepineer on this board. You can learn math, engineering econ, and probability for free.
> 
> ...


Congrats,

I have been out of school for a while and I am planning to take the FE Electrical and Computer discipline. I just registered for online class "School of PE" to enable me prepare for the exam. Is there any helpful insight you can give to help me prepare for the exam. And how difficult are the questions for the EE FE?

Thanks


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 13, 2015)

Please provide links when discussing review classes or products.  I think it is helpful for others.  Thanks.

http://www.engineerintrainingexam.com/prepineer/


----------



## Justin Dickmeyer (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Tia,

I certainly understand where you are coming from when you say courses can be expensive, believe me I was in your shoes not too long ago. My name is Justin and I am the creator behind both EngineerInTrainingExam.com and Prepineer.com.  I am not going to come on here and start giving comparisons to other programs, as that is a very subjective positioning and every single student, including yourself, is unique in what may or may not be a good fit or you.  What I can give you is a little insight on is how we go about running our program at Prepineer.com (thanks for posting the link above ptatohed, I hope this is the type of links you were wanting to see in the posts).

Since the beginning, we have always centered our efforts around the student.  What I mean by this is that every single student that has come through Prepineer has received personal attention to ensure that what they are studying and how they are going about studying it fits their personal needs and schedule.  We understand, like I mentioned, that every single one of our students is unique, and that funneling them through a "one size fits all" study plan just doesn't make much sense.

Say for instance that you have one student who may be straight out of school, no kids, full time job, but also a bunch of free time after they are out of work.  Then you have another student who may be 10 years out of school, 2 kids, full time job, soccer practices, kids homework, etc.  Now, looking at these two scenarios, it's obvious that we have very different situations for these two students, yet, the common approach to preparing for the FE Exam generally doesn't change, you get in to a program, or pick up a book, and it's the same approach either way.

On paper, it's obvious, in practice, it's treated as the same type of student.

In Prepineer, the very first thing we do for each one of our students is set them up with a Personal Mentor.  This is someone who has been through the program and the rigors of preparing for the FE Exam.  Your mentor will create a fully customized study plan in line with your current life situation, a study plan that makes sense for you, and ensures that you will get the most out of the time you have in preparing for the exam.  From there, this mentor is someone who will be in the trenches with you as you make your way through the program and the material, ensuring that you are making progress and pushing forward towards your exam.

This is only the tip of the iceberg, and because this post is getting quite lengthy, I wanted to point you over to our testimonial page, just to read some of the experiences of past students, and we have been Blessed to work with some amazing students. So hop over and check them out at:

http://www.prepineer.com/testimonials/

I hope that helps a little Tia, the major points I was trying to make is just really have a grip on what your journey will look like and surround yourself with people who really care about your end goal and want to see you succeed.  Whether it is with Prepineer or not, have these two components in place, although seemingly minor, can make a dramatic difference in your progress and exam performance.

So with that, I hope you have a great day! 

Justin


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 16, 2015)

Justin Dickmeyer said:


> Hi Tia,
> 
> I certainly understand where you are coming from when you say courses can be expensive, believe me I was in your shoes not too long ago. My name is Justin and I am the creator behind both EngineerInTrainingExam.com and Prepineer.com.  I am not going to come on here and start giving comparisons to other programs, as that is a very subjective positioning and every single student, including yourself, is unique in what may or may not be a good fit or you.  What I can give you is a little insight on is how we go about running our program at Prepineer.com (thanks for posting the link above ptatohed, I hope this is the type of links you were wanting to see in the posts).
> 
> ...




Thanks Justin.  So, what is the difference between http://www.prepineer.com/ and http://www.engineerintrainingexam.com/ ?  Also, I spent over 15 minutes looking for pricing and I can't find it.  Is there a pricing page you can link us to?  Thanks.


----------



## Justin Dickmeyer (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi Tia,

I hope you had a great Thanksgiving Holiday! 

Prepineer is the prep program that was born out of my work at EngineerInTrainingExam.com. The goal of EITE is to help a student see that they actually CAN pass the FE Exam no matter how daunting it may seem, no matter what life stage they are in, and no matter how little time they think they have.  At EITE we open up, embrace vulnerability, and expose limiting beliefs for what they are...obstacles in our way to fulfilling our potential as individuals.

You can say that it is the soft side of engineering prep, where we provide inspiration, motivation, and practical actions to lean in to the resistance that keeps us planted in the same place for years.

Prepineer on the other hand is the boots on the ground, "let's get it on", FE Exam program that our students hop in to when they are ready to take real action. It is an organized curriculum of content to help you fully get prepared for the FE Exam.  Along with the content, we have practice problems, a mentorship program, a private Q&amp;A community, weekly strategic workshops, and other resources that we put in to place around each student to ensure that they continue to make progress in the most efficient way.

I totally agree with you, I need to get a way easier way for people to see pricing, that's on me.  Currently we have 3 membership options, that can be seen in the drop down menu at http://www.prepineer.com/membership-options they are month to month ($249/mth), 3 month ($597), and 6 month ($997).  Whatever plan you choose you get the same exact access across the board, you get unlimited access to the content, weekly workshops, office hours, etc...the pricing tiers are just more for the convenience of the student so that they don't feel they have to be stuck in a program for a period longer than they need.

I hope that helps a little, have a great rest of your day! 

Justin


----------



## jcarlock15 (Jan 3, 2016)

I tried Testmasters, School of PE, and lastly Prepineer. I struggled to pass the exam since being out of school, taking it 3 times with the paper based version, and twice with the CBT version. The main difference I found with Prepineer is that I could text my mentor anytime for help and was able to follow the study schedule they created for me based on my exam results. I'm hoping to pass the exam in April, and feel prepared up to this point with the content.


----------

